# ATI+NVIDIA Physx??? yes



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2008)

I hyped this for a few days and now im going public. 

IT DOES WORK!

yes i know xp works fine but who wants that? where's the DX10 physx we want with our ATI cards?

right here....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2008)

heres how you do it.

first off... the only available version SO FAR to do this on is build 6519 found on isohunt

then you need to roll your bios date back to 12/1/07 and install

there is a link to a site on the dvd that has the activator. DL, install, reboot, done.

now...

DL vista 32bit drivers and make sure you run them in compatability mode for vista RTM.

then when its all up and going do this...



fitseries3 said:


> 1. install all drivers and get everything working.
> 
> 2. have both monitors up and running.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kursah (Sep 23, 2008)

Well dammit man! Get in damn Vista and get that DX10 ATI + PhysX rollin! I got faith you'll find or already have the solution to it!

Just eagerly waiting for the screenies!


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 23, 2008)

Alright!!! Lets so those results!


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 23, 2008)

Lol, its already 1AM here. Show me the results and let me go to sleep , I have to wake up at 6 AM for work and I always have trouble getting up . Please Hurry


----------



## Darknova (Sep 23, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Lol, its already 1AM here. Show me the results and let me go to sleep , I have to wake up at 6 AM for work and I always have trouble getting up . Please Hurry



We all know what fit's like, he won't tell anyone until he's ready (assuming he didn't fall asleep at the PC or find something to fix ).

Damn I can't wait for this though. I kept toying with the idea but as soon as I heard that it wasn't useable in Vista I pushed the idea to one side, now I'm stoked!


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 23, 2008)

Darknova said:


> Damn I can't wait for this though. I kept toying with the idea but as soon as I heard that it wasn't useable in Vista I pushed the idea to one side, now I'm stoked!



Well you'll be dissapointed. Look at the screens, it still says no PhysX acceleration .


----------



## Darknova (Sep 23, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> Well you'll be dissapointed. Look at the screens, it still says no PhysX acceleration .



I think he's put the wrong screenie up, because I've seen one with it active.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 23, 2008)

Darknova said:


> I think he's put the wrong screenie up, because I've seen one with it active.



You'll be more disappointed when you take a look at the complete screen .


----------



## Darknova (Sep 23, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> You'll be more disappointed when you take a look at the complete screen .



Hahah, fit, where's that one you posted before with it all active?


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 23, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> You'll be more disappointed when you take a look at the complete screen .





Darknova said:


> Hahah, fit, where's that one you posted before with it all active?



I have seen that. But you will soon know what I meant by my above comment


----------



## Darknova (Sep 23, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> I have seen that. But you will soon know what I meant by my above comment



Yeah, I see that bit on the right-hand side....


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 23, 2008)

windows 7 is not doing it properly right now,later maybe...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2008)

point proven. it does work. it's not that hard either.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2008)

and yes......

Windows 7 is the answer. 

there is nothing special about this at all(the setup/install)(7 is very nice and fast as hell).


more testing to come... comments please.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> and yes......
> 
> Windows 7 is the answer.
> 
> ...



Awesome! but I still cant use it!


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 23, 2008)

nice. I'm more interested to see how Windows 7 is with compatibility and drivers


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2008)

i took every single vista driver i threw at it.... it's actually alot better than vista... even in the alpha stages. expect beta 1 to be out in october.

anyone can go get it right now. go to www.isohunt.com and put this in the search box with the quote marks "windows 7" .  there is one that has some green comment marks, thats the one i got.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

wait whats all this talk about windows 7, that's not out yet is it?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2008)

there is an early build of 7 out that you can try. the beta 1 should be released in october.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> there is an early build of 7 out that you can try. the beta 1 should be released in october.



oooo, so Are they not going to release SP for vista that will allow physics or do we have to upgrade to windows 7 for that support?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2008)

there is talk of one but at this time i have no info that proves that something is coming for vista. the problem that vista has with this is one that cant really be solved without a major change in the OS itself. i think MS is going to push 7 out the door early. alot of people are thinking 7 is just vista sp2 but it's far different. the whole kernal was rewritten from the ground up. 7 works far differently than vista although it looks similar. there are actually quite a few differences between the 2 os'es but i will not into them in this discussion.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> there is talk of one but at this time i have no info that proves that something is coming for vista. the problem that vista has with this is one that cant really be solved without a major change in the OS itself. i think MS is going to push 7 out the door early. alot of people are thinking 7 is just vista sp2 but it's far different. the whole kernal was rewritten from the ground up. 7 works far differently than vista although it looks similar. there are actually quite a few differences between the 2 os'es but i will not into them in this discussion.



Well I guess I'll just have to wait and see, looks like ill be upgrading my os again soon.


----------



## Pyr0 (Sep 23, 2008)

<---- disappointed


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2008)

YES!!!!!!!!!!!!



ok... nevermind about the x2 thing. it works!



hahahhaha


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 23, 2008)

oh that is just sweet!


----------



## Corrosion (Sep 23, 2008)

Ok so how does this stuff work. i have an ati 2900 and an 8800 g92 gts i can use. i use the 2900 as the main car and the 8800 as the secondary and install the physX driver including the ATI driver and i can use the 8800 as a physX card?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 23, 2008)

fits,could you do a couple of xp/vista/windows7 06 runs possibly for comparison?


----------



## BrooksyX (Sep 23, 2008)

Congrats man! Glad to see you got it working!


----------



## Corrosion (Sep 23, 2008)

Holy shit i have a single 8800 and installed these drivers and they work! i tried the fluid demo and was at like 1 - 2 FPS hardware and 30 - 50 with the drivers.


----------



## erocker (Sep 23, 2008)

Once this guide is done, everyone digg it!  Good work fitseries3!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2008)

tigger said:


> fits,could you do a couple of xp/vista/windows7 06 runs possibly for comparison?



cant run ati+nvda in vista. thats the whole reason i made this thread. only xp and 7 can run different brand cards. 

of course it works in xp... it has worked in xp since the xp cuda/physx drivers came out. it will not work in vista though. go ahead and try it... you wont get far.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 23, 2008)

Fits, that is sweet! Glad to see it working great for ya!!



Pretty nice stuff... making me almost want to grab the monitor, and tell my parents ps3 some other year... lol and grab a ati card!! 

Sweet man, sweet!


----------



## Fastmix (Sep 23, 2008)

Any major differences in gameplay?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 23, 2008)

havent gotten there yet. it will come in time.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice work fits!


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 24, 2008)

sweet thx fits


----------



## kysg (Sep 24, 2008)

Why doesn't this work on Vista can someone please iterate on why it can't be done.
really frustrating since I'm using vista right now....and Just bought that 790gx from DFI, also I heard there was a debate on why not to simply buy an physx card, is that a remotely good option or no???


oh yea sweet find, even sweeter with the 4870x2....crossfire with physx, or 3 way or quad crossfire w/physx man sounds like a pipedream,


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

vista doesnt allow for multiple DIFFERENT video drivers to be used at the same time. if can install both nvda and ati cards but one will always be disabled. 

get 7 or xp and you'll be able to do it.


----------



## kysg (Sep 24, 2008)

Isn't windows 7 still in the milestone phase though?????


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

yeah but its surprisingly more stable and faster than vista.


----------



## kysg (Sep 24, 2008)

which build are you currently using M1 or M3???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

M1 for now. beta 1 will be out in oct.


----------



## kysg (Sep 24, 2008)

I see, guess I'm gonna look into that, This would be interesting to do till ATI gets havok up and running


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 24, 2008)

Thank you fitseries for the information.

**subscribed!**

Now just to find an 8 series card.


----------



## paybackdaman (Sep 24, 2008)

Hmm. So I am just curious. Is Windows 7 like Vista when you install it? Like, does it save all your information on the hard drive as windows old? Cause I might just sign up for the beta 1 testing if that in fact is how it works. Also, i don't know if you would know or not, but would you get a free copy of windows 7 if you use the trial. I know a friend of mine was using a beta XP a while back and he got a free CD key for his feedback to the community. Just wondering...as I don't want to go back to Vista, but I don't want to pay for a new OS either.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

there will be no public sign up for beta testing. you have to be a member of MSDN for beta testing 7. i am a MSDN subscriber... not that i pay for it.

i didnt hear about this from anywhere else. i read that 7 could use multiple different drivers for displays so i gave it a shot. it proved to work and i think i may be one of the first people to even try this. im not sure though. (maybe there will be an article on this somewhere soon about me)

you cannot install 7 without a fresh format of  your HDD. you will loose everything. the installer is very much like vista and installs in about 7mins(from post, through install, to desktop) at 4.2ghz.


----------



## DonInKansas (Sep 24, 2008)

7 minutes?  Nice.  I'm almost tempted to give it a go.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

vista loads in about 12mins


----------



## kysg (Sep 24, 2008)

man that is rediculously fast, how big is windows 7???  I might just chuck it on a secondary hdd,


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

it's 4gb after install

you'll need about 12gb or so for benching and more if you want games installed.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Sep 24, 2008)

I think I might try this windows 7!


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 24, 2008)

This is a pretty awesome discovery fit  This is the first time I have ever seen this done. 

Yeah I think I am gonna give 7 a go, I just reinstalled vista the other day and it only took about an hour to install and get it up and running, so it will be even faster with this one. Does it work with Vista drivers or XP drivers for Video card, sound card etc?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

Vista32 drivers in compatibility mode.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

well i got 4gpu's to work and enable but vantage wont use 4gpu + 5th for physx.... so im kinda stuck for now. 

the highest score i got was P19997 with a 4870x2 + 4850 + 8800gts 512mb

right now i have the single slot cooler on the gts(from a gt) and it's running pretty decent. 

when all 5gpu's are going 7's display manager shows 9 monitors available(only 2 used of course)/

and if you are wondering about power....

my pc power and cooling 860watt psu is powering all this OCed and it's running perfectly fine. 

E8600 @ 4.5ghz
2x1gig ddr3 1600mhz kit @ 1800mhz 7-6-5-18
asus p5q3 dlx
2x 4870x2's oced to 800/1000
1x 8800gts 512mb (with single slot cooler from 8800gt) oced to 760/1000
2x 300gb velociraptors 

on my 2nd psu im running 
4 scythe ultra kaze 3000rpm fans
225watt TEC block
ocz ramfan


----------



## paybackdaman (Sep 24, 2008)




----------



## OnBoard (Sep 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i didnt hear about this from anywhere else. i read that 7 could use multiple different drivers for displays so i gave it a shot. it proved to work and i think i may be one of the first people to even try this. im not sure though. (maybe there will be an article on this somewhere soon about me)





erocker said:


> Just trying to get my ATi card (display) and a Nvidia card (physics) to work in Vista together.  So basically, I don't want the vid drivers for the Nvidia card just the physics drivers, and for the card to be able to run as a standalone physics processor.





OnBoard said:


> Works in XP and Windows 7, not in Vista at the moment. Someone has tried modifying the drivers as sound card and other stuff as well as copying Windows 7 stuff to Vista, but didn't work. Maybe Microsoft/NVIDIA can come up with a workaround.
> 
> long version of the story here:
> http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=270616



You're month late  But yeah, one of the first and first to try it here 
08-19-2008, 14:33 by janos666 @ guru3d in that thread.

Still hoping for Vista's sake they can make it work. Windows 7 RTM isn't coming for over a year, so that's not a realistic solution for most.


----------



## OnBoard (Sep 24, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> well i got 4gpu's to work and enable but vantage wont use 4gpu + 5th for physx.... so im kinda stuck for now.
> 
> the highest score i got was P19997 with a 4870x2 + 4850 + 8800gts 512mb
> 
> ...





paybackdaman said:


>



Not much more to add to what paybackdaman said  Nice post fitseries3


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

that IS a 8800gts 512 but i put a 8800gt cooler on it. it runs at 46c idle @ 70% fan speed.


----------



## kysg (Sep 24, 2008)

oh man only 860w??? oh man that so makes me wanna go for a tri fire setup.  That is just sick, and psu's in that range aren't that bad for the price.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

the pc power and cooling 860watt is very strong


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 24, 2008)

How do you control multiple cards through Rivatuner ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

IDK havent tried yet. im gonna play around some more tonight.


----------



## erocker (Sep 24, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> How do you control multiple cards through Rivatuner ?



Drop-down tab in Rivatuner.


----------



## kysg (Sep 24, 2008)

That psu isn't modular is it?  Cheapest I've seen on this w/pfc, 80+ efficiency and all that jazz is like from 175-200 bucks but still that is better than over 200.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 24, 2008)

not modular at all. theres about 2x as much wires as i would need though. they get tucked away under my techstation.


----------



## zCexVe (Sep 24, 2008)

Nice thread fitseries3.I was waiting to see something like this for years.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 24, 2008)

zCexVe said:


> Nice thread fitseries3.I was waiting to see something like this for years.



): ( * Scratches Head ): ( 

What years are you talking about ? 

Vista came out a year or so ago, PhysX on Nvidia came out 2  months ago


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 25, 2008)

lol


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> that IS a 8800gts 512 but i put a 8800gt cooler on it. it runs at 46c idle @ 70% fan speed.



where's the board


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 25, 2008)

Buried under that mountain of video cards


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 25, 2008)

its right there, just look for it


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 25, 2008)

TBH I actually cannot see a motherboard at all but I know that it is under there.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

you guys really need to see the board?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 25, 2008)

You know you got a kick ass system when you can't seen the board.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you guys really need to see the board?



it makes us feel comfterable....i know when i mod and oc and volt mod and bios mod etc....i cant stand it if i dont see my NB glowing orange because then that leaves me thinking that one of my components isnt working 110% so seeing the mobo is a deffinate must have.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=989576&postcount=74


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 25, 2008)

Heya Sol,

I think I am going to try what we discussed this upcoming weekend. Guys, watch this thread for benches by yours truly.

EDIT: And thanks fit for edging me to try it and borrowing your thread for benches too!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Heya Sol,
> 
> I think I am going to try what we discussed this upcoming weekend. Guys, watch this thread for benches by yours truly.
> 
> EDIT: And thanks fit for edging me to try it and borrowing your thread for benches too!



not gonna tell me?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> not gonna tell me?



no me and JR has a secret.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

i had a secret and shared it


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


>



lol all in good time. i think you guys will be excited if it works 

EDIT: thats because yours was done...you didnt when it wasnt now you know how we felt.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

but i shared it with a few ppl before i spoke about it on monday. i kept it undercover for over a month so i think i did pretty good. i got my MSDN package and beta tester badge so im all set for 7 beta here in oct.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> but i shared it with a few ppl before i spoke about it on monday. i kept it undercover for over a month so i think i did pretty good. i got my MSDN package and beta tester badge so im all set for 7 beta here in oct.



well thats it i beta for MS but i cant get my hands on 7 and you got a sweet msdn package this is the only thing me and jr have on you it will take more than a sad face to get me to tell. though i admit it made me feel a little sad.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

you should make a version of your util disk for USB drives so you can do bios flashes from it. i know bios flashing is easy but some people dont know all the stuff you need to do for something like flashing a video bios. maybe you could automate the process.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you should make a version of your util disk for USB drives so you can do bios flashes from it. i know bios flashing is easy but some people dont know all the stuff you need to do for something like flashing a video bios. maybe you could automate the process.



thats a good idea maybe i will 3.0 lets you but you have to know some crazy ass name sequence but it was the best i could do i think i will make a usb version thnx


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 25, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> no me and JR has a secret.



and jbunch 

laugh at fit, haha it will be very awesome if it works.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> and jbunch
> 
> laugh at fit, haha it will be very awesome if it works.



your gonna hurt his feelings.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

i dont get hurt... never.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 25, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> your gonna hurt his feelings.


Not my intentions  


fitseries3 said:


> i dont get hurt... never.


knock on wood.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fail


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 25, 2008)

LOL at fits hamburger! thats hilarious! so awesome!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> everyone gets hurt fit remember when your mom would let you have that chocolate bar? or when you REALLY wanted a soda and your dad said no....or maybe you were hungry and wnted lunch but no one would help you get the bread from the top shelf...now tell me that didnt make a little knot in your tummy...when you were small everyone called it a tummy...but even now being all grown up doesnt stop the bo bo...nope..



the only hurt im feeling right now is NO MONEY. i have absolutley NO MONEY at all. i cant even explain what NO MONEY means to you.

i have $84  in my pocket and about $100 in the bank and thats it. idk when i'll see any more. and dont tell me to get a job. i live in the city with the highest unemployment rate in the US. i have been self employed for years and im still here but with the recession it's been REALLY TOUGH. poor fit can barely afford to keep the internet on.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> the only hurt im feeling right now is NO MONEY. i have absolutley NO MONEY at all. i cant even explain what NO MONEY means to you.
> 
> i have $84  in my pocket and about $100 in the bank and thats it. idk when i'll see any more. and dont tell me to get a job. i live in the city with the highest unemployment rate in the US. i have been self employed for years and im still here but with the recession it's been REALLY TOUGH. poor fit can barely afford to keep the internet on.



well it was only a joke but i can edit it if you want...as for telling me how hard it is to get a job im 3 weeks into a job after being 7 months out...and i grew up in homeless shelters i know what no money is


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

nah... like i said... i dont get hurt. you can say whatever you want and it wont hurt me. what gets me though is the assholes at OCN that banned me 15 times for proving that the mods choose who stays and who goes. they are straight up assholes and i'd beat the shit out of that Taeric guy if i could find him. no lie.

back to the physx talk....


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> nah... like i said... i dont get hurt. you can say whatever you want and it wont hurt me. what gets me though is the assholes at OCN that banned me 15 times for proving that the mods choose who stays and who goes. they are straight up assholes and i'd beat the shit out of that Taeric guy if i could find him. no lie.
> 
> back to the physx talk....



but ya it will be so cool when we figure it out you just wait fit....because your thread is the key to success me and jr are just tweaking the time paradox a bit. but you should see the edit comment for the post above i thought it was quite humerous....i got it because my GF is doing her collage HW and i was reading your post and from behind me i head "fuck wait a min you cant divide by 0"


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

i just feel as though i made a breakthrough and no one is thinking its a big deal at all. this should be on the top news on every tech site by now. 

it's not like someone told me this would work. i read all the documentation on  7 and it came to me....

dx10 OS + multiple display drivers like xp = ??? OH! ati+nvidia at the same time for vantage and other stuff!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i just feel as though i made a breakthrough and no one is thinking its a big deal at all. this should be on the top news on every tech site by now.
> 
> it's not like someone told me this would work. i read all the documentation on  7 and it came to me....
> 
> dx10 OS + multiple display drivers like xp = ??? OH! ati+nvidia at the same time for vantage and other stuff!



trust me dude i know what you mean thats like the time i thought my disk would be cool lol that failed to launch did you know i think i figured out PI a few weeks ago but i havent told anyone because i think they may think im stupid i was going through some algorythms and i looked at some diagrams i went to bed and right before i fell asleep i was like ?...??!! omfg i think iv got it i went to the diagrams and it looks like it would but i mean who do you even contact for type of stuff?...seriously?

EDIT: and im taking it seriously...if me and jr's plan works than you were the key to a second breakthrough i find equally as important and directly related it could honestly change the way people want/use/afford physx in games.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

i sent a TON of pics and benches to PC Power and Cooling and asked for a new PSU but no one will write me back. i think im pretty worthy of something. im dedicated like a MOFO. at least a discount would be nice. i am amazed that all this stuff works on the pc power 860 though. thats really just SICK.... especially seeing how my enermax galaxy wouldnt power this rig and it was 1000watts.


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i just feel as though i made a breakthrough and no one is thinking its a big deal at all. this should be on the top news on every tech site by now.
> 
> it's not like someone told me this would work. i read all the documentation on  7 and it came to me....
> 
> dx10 OS + multiple display drivers like xp = ??? OH! ati+nvidia at the same time for vantage and other stuff!



Hey man you've got my appreciation. Thanks!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i sent a TON of pics and benches to PC Power and Cooling and asked for a new PSU but no one will write me back. at least a discount would be nice. i am amazed that all this stuff works on the pc power 860 though. thats really just SICK.... especially seeing how my enermax galaxy wouldnt power this rig and it was 1000watts.



ya to clock all ym stuff or to even use it i need more than 700w it just wont do it with my 9800's and the plethera of other stuff i have in my case i need a 1kw or bust. though it isnt even wattage im worried about i need amperage and bad.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

i asked for the 1200watt pc power. i have been using and recommending their psu's for years. you think they would repay me in some way. maybe im just trying to flatter myself.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i asked for the 1200watt pc power. i have been using and recommending their psu's for years. you think they would repay me in some way. maybe im just trying to flatter myself.



i thought the same i was like omg look at my disk omg you can have it for free but will you host it for me i want this out....hmmm ya let me get back to you.....that never happened. and i could sponser them im a code monkey if they wanted sponsership for bandwidth i could put their web address on the main page of the disk i did it with tpu.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

wow... thats surprising. i use your dvd and hirens cd. both are great and have saved me countless hours of screwing around.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> wow... thats surprising. i use your dvd and hirens cd. both are great and have saved me countless hours of screwing around.



thats what i thought i showed everyone screen shots even offered to give a sample and no one wanted it......but ill try again with 4.0 which will nigate hirens all together im trying my hardest to be the one stop shop than maybe people will notice idk. i appreciate your input btw.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

forgive me for being dumb but.... have you incorporated some sorta bartPE build along with the utils?


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> forgive me for being dumb but.... have you incorporated some sorta bartPE build along with the utils?



explain


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

you never used a bartPE build? you can load xp live into ram like linux and run things like virus scan, chkdsk/scandisk and other things that you need to have the OS not running at the time.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you never used a bartPE build? you can load xp live into ram like linux and run things like virus scan, chkdsk/scandisk and other things that you need to have the OS not running at the time.



o ya you can boot up virus scanners etc and scan and chkdsk etc..i ws just never sure what bart PE was i just kinda do it myself.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Sep 25, 2008)

great work , im want do just like you


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 25, 2008)

I can't w8!
Great work guys


----------



## Sp00nMan (Sep 25, 2008)

Can someone please explain why Vista can't do this but XP can?  Can we start figuring out how to get this going on vista, as I have a 8800gt card just sitting here.

Thanks!


----------



## erocker (Sep 25, 2008)

Sp00nMan said:


> Can someone please explain why Vista can't do this but XP can?  Can we start figuring out how to get this going on vista, as I have a 8800gt card just sitting here.
> 
> Thanks!



Vista is limited to one display driver as it's the way Vista is written.  Unless Microsoft changes it/fixes it, it's not going to happen.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sp00nMan said:


> Can someone please explain why Vista can't do this but XP can?  Can we start figuring out how to get this going on vista, as I have a 8800gt card just sitting here.
> 
> Thanks!



because after numerous times explaining Vista cannot initiate 2 display drivers at the same time. XP and windows 7 can do this. We could try to figure out how to get vista to do it but no one wants to rebuild the kernel or start decompiling Dll's to try to get it to work...however if you would like to go here.

http://www.hex-rays.com/idapro/

thats what i use to mod forceware.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 25, 2008)

Sol,

What we discussed is a no go. Now have to blind flash it back.  A real bummer.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sol,
> 
> What we discussed is a no go. Now have to blind flash it back.  A real bummer.



WHAT?!! NOES!!!!!!! what happened?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 25, 2008)

I think the bios corrupts after changing the device id's only one other possibility is to mod the drivers HEAVILY. Thats where my knowledge becomes close to slim.

EDIT: Oh and dont worry abotu the card, its already been flashed back.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> I think the bios corrupts after changing the device id's only one other possibility is to mod the drivers HEAVILY. Thats where my knowledge becomes close to slim.
> 
> EDIT: Oh and dont worry abotu the card, its already been flashed back.



o ok well as long as the card isnt dead ...damn and i cand mod the forceware that much its just unrealistic.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

Sol...

can you get with me about fixing the problem i am having? it's somthing simple i think but 5gpus is a no go. it wants to work but theres a small snag that is stopping me.


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> Sol...
> 
> can you get with me about fixing the problem i am having? it's somthing simple i think but 5gpus is a no go. it wants to work but theres a small snag that is stopping me.



sure ill hope on yahoo in a bit just gotta take a shower and start some wash.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 25, 2008)

i may not be on for a bit. im out in the car running around looking for some money. PM me or you can reach me on gtalk (my screen name @ g mail dot com)


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i may not be on for a bit. im out in the car running around looking for some money. PM me or you can reach me on gtalk (my screen name @ g mail dot com)



kk


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 25, 2008)

fit something came up and i wont be back till late tonight but ill deff help you the next secoind i get. sry bro.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Sep 25, 2008)

Is M2 any good? I found it on isohunt. I can't seem to find the Windows 7 M1 download again. Still looking, though.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

Franklinwallbrown said:


> Is M2 any good? I found it on isohunt. I can't seem to find the Windows 7 M1 download again. Still looking, though.



its a fake. my friend tried it and its' just vista with sp1.


----------



## ascstinger (Sep 26, 2008)

quite an intresting read... too bad my card setup is the other way around... dont think a 280gtx for physx would do to well paired with an x1600xt


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 26, 2008)

anything better than a 8600gts is pretty much pointless for physx.


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Sep 26, 2008)

Why do you have the x1600xt?


----------



## will (Sep 29, 2008)

With Windows 7 do you just download the vista drivers for ati and nvidia and then just... install them both? Do most vista drivers (eg chipset) work on windows 7?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

yup. 100%


----------



## will (Sep 29, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yup. 100%



sweet might have to give it a go!


----------



## Franklinwallbrown (Sep 29, 2008)

How do you install windows 7? I have a pendrive. Can you do it from that?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

from a dvd. if you can figure it out im betting you can. i have never tried it.


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 29, 2008)

Probably from burning the ISO to a DVD and installing it like any other windows.

Beat me to it lol


----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2008)

Is M1 native 64 bit?  Sorry I don't know much about W7 but I'd like to learn   Btw has anyone tried to see if it has an impact on games?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

it's 32bit.


----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2008)

So I guess you havn't loaded up a game or two?   World needs to give YOU more time to find us the answers to our problems.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

i have... im holding back info to starve you till you ask the right questions for my answers.

crysis warhead runs AMAZING with everything maxed out and at 1920x1080


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 29, 2008)

yeah it bloody well better run well with what you are running it on. Does windows 7 help with game performance at all?


----------



## jbunch07 (Sep 29, 2008)

Hey Fit, where can I get windows 7?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

IDK... seems similar. i bet its a tad better by beta 1 is released on OCT 15th


----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2008)

1)  Will throwing a 8800 gts in with a 4870/4870x2 have an impact in game that do not use PhysX?

2)  Using ATI+Nvidia combos have been said to increase chances of scoring with the opposite sex.  Is this true?

3)  If your answer to 1) is the end all for enhanced game performance then what is PhysX emulation and why is it so much sweeter than owning a physics card?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Sep 29, 2008)

1. my study has not concluded yet

2. i have never had so much sex in my life since i got these cards.. im worn out... and some girl at one of my local banks really likes me. she's SUPER HOT.

3. see answer 1


----------



## Whilhelm (Sep 29, 2008)

Oh yeah if there is one thing that turns on the chicks it is a hot powerful stack of video cards.


----------



## wolf2009 (Sep 29, 2008)

Binge said:


> 1)  Will throwing a 8800 gts in with a 4870/4870x2 have an impact in game that do not use PhysX?
> 
> 2)  Using ATI+Nvidia combos have been said to increase chances of scoring with the opposite sex.  Is this true?
> 
> 3)  If your answer to 1) is the end all for enhanced game performance then what is PhysX emulation and why is it so much sweeter than owning a physics card?



no to 1


----------



## t_ski (Sep 29, 2008)

Waiting for the update on 5 GPU's


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 29, 2008)

I want 6!

3 X2's


----------



## t_ski (Sep 29, 2008)

My plan is the same as fit's, at least until they come out with Radeon support for PhysX.


----------



## blobster21 (Sep 29, 2008)

i tried to sandwich a PNY geforce 8400GS 256megs together with my 2 radeon HD4870 crossfired, and failed to activate the nv physX.

the 8400GS was plugged to the VGA input of my monitor, and the 4870 hooked to the dvr/dvi input.

While the card was correctly detected and installed with the latest det 178.13, there was no physx devices in the physX panel, nor any kind or physics acceleration available (geforce physX or ageia physX)

Odd enough, i could choose the 8400GS as my main display card and run anything on it, still there was no PhysX available....

any idea ?

edit : windows XP SP3 here


----------



## Binge (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm pretty sure you are just supposed to plug in a DVI-VGA adapter to your Nvidia card "activate" the it or so I've read.


----------



## mrw1986 (Oct 1, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 1. my study has not concluded yet
> 
> 2. i have never had so much sex in my life since i got these cards.. im worn out... and some girl at one of my local banks really likes me. she's SUPER HOT.
> 
> 3. see answer 1



#2 - I love you too Fit


----------



## unsmart (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm not sure if anyone's tried this but the Nvidia tesla GPU processor cards bios/driver may have some use. There just a coprocessor so they wont load vid driver but will run CUDA.
http://www.nvidia.com/object/tesla_computing_solutions.html?PPC=&gclid=CJmYxui1kJYCFQNaFQodpXNOEQ


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 5, 2008)

i looked at it and its the same drivers you can get for physx/cuda.. just in a differnt place.

thanks though.... some day we will stumble upon the gem we are looking for.

my current debacle is the fact that 2 4870x2s dont want to run at all in crossfire. it's not a power issue. seems to be a driver issue.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> my current debacle is the fact that 2 4870x2s dont want to run at all in crossfire. it's not a power issue. seems to be a driver issue.



Even with Catalyst 8.10 RC2?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 5, 2008)

yup... its almost like ATI doesnt want 2x2s to run together.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yup... its almost like ATI doesnt want 2x2s to run together.



That is sooo much a bummer. Thinking about selling one or waiting for drivers to mature?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 5, 2008)

sell... never. not until something better emerges.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 5, 2008)

like HD5870x2?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 5, 2008)

or 5870x12's


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

im shocked that no one else has tried this with me. i want to see someone elses screenshots on this. come on guys.


----------



## dark2099 (Oct 6, 2008)

Buy my a NVidia card and I will try.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> im shocked that no one else has tried this with me. i want to see someone elses screenshots on this. come on guys.



I would if my Raid Controller wasn't taking up my second pcie slot


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

pull i out and give it a quick run in 7 with 2 cards


----------



## t_ski (Oct 6, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yup... its almost like ATI doesnt want 2x2s to run together.



What do you mean by this?  I haven't had any trouble with mine.  Could it be your mobo?  I did have issues with the DFI X38-T2R and my 3870X2's.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 6, 2008)

tried different boards. it's not that they dont work at all. its the fact that i can get an OC 100% stable and it runs fine for days.... until i add the second 4870x2. then NOTHING is stable and everything is outta wack. i have to go back and totally reconfigure my entire OC and the board is still not stable. it's NOT the PSU. i have 2 pc power and cooling 860watts with video cards and cooling are on one and the mobo and hdds are on the other.

i tried different drivers and different OSes with no solution thus far. i can bench 5ghz with a single x2 but 4.6ghz is max and is not even stable with 2x2s.


----------



## Serenity (Oct 7, 2008)

Is it possible that Microsoft could release a Vista update which would allow two display drivers to be installed? Or is there no hope for this ever working on Vista?


----------



## Binge (Oct 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> tried different boards. it's not that they dont work at all. its the fact that i can get an OC 100% stable and it runs fine for days.... until i add the second 4870x2. then NOTHING is stable and everything is outta wack. i have to go back and totally reconfigure my entire OC and the board is still not stable. it's NOT the PSU. i have 2 pc power and cooling 860watts with video cards and cooling are on one and the mobo and hdds are on the other.
> 
> i tried different drivers and different OSes with no solution thus far. i can bench 5ghz with a single x2 but 4.6ghz is max and is not even stable with 2x2s.



4xxx crossfire is just messed up >.> An Intel rep was telling me to buy into Nvidia before the 280/48xx came out because:  "Nvidia makes a solid design that produces very little signal noise."  Are ATI's 48xx cards too "noisy" or is it just a lack of driver support (which I doubt because the problems wouldn't be so prominent in boot, etc)?  :shadedshu This is making my head hurt.


----------



## cjoyce1980 (Oct 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> tried different boards. it's not that they dont work at all. its the fact that i can get an OC 100% stable and it runs fine for days.... until i add the second 4870x2. then NOTHING is stable and everything is outta wack. i have to go back and totally reconfigure my entire OC and the board is still not stable. it's NOT the PSU. i have 2 pc power and cooling 860watts with video cards and cooling are on one and the mobo and hdds are on the other.
> 
> i tried different drivers and different OSes with no solution thus far. i can bench 5ghz with a single x2 but 4.6ghz is max and is not even stable with 2x2s.



you have 2 4870X2's and you want more from them, your just crazy   most would be extremely happy with 1


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> tried different boards. it's not that they dont work at all. its the fact that i can get an OC 100% stable and it runs fine for days.... until i add the second 4870x2. then NOTHING is stable and everything is outta wack. i have to go back and totally reconfigure my entire OC and the board is still not stable. it's NOT the PSU. i have 2 pc power and cooling 860watts with video cards and cooling are on one and the mobo and hdds are on the other.
> 
> i tried different drivers and different OSes with no solution thus far. i can bench 5ghz with a single x2 but 4.6ghz is max and is not even stable with 2x2s.



i totally get you dude thats how it is with my 9800's i think the NB's cant handle it i havent fogured it out yet but its pissing me off.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> tried different boards. it's not that they dont work at all. its the fact that i can get an OC 100% stable and it runs fine for days.... until i add the second 4870x2. then NOTHING is stable and everything is outta wack. i have to go back and totally reconfigure my entire OC and the board is still not stable. it's NOT the PSU. i have 2 pc power and cooling 860watts with video cards and cooling are on one and the mobo and hdds are on the other.
> 
> i tried different drivers and different OSes with no solution thus far. i can bench 5ghz with a single x2 but 4.6ghz is max and is not even stable with 2x2s.



Did you try majorly upping the chipset voltages. It's having to move a lot more data with 2 X2's in there. Might need more juice.


----------



## r9 (Oct 7, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> i took every single vista driver i threw at it.... it's actually alot better than vista... even in the alpha stages. expect beta 1 to be out in october.
> 
> anyone can go get it right now. go to www.isohunt.com and put this in the search box with the quote marks "windows 7" .  there is one that has some green comment marks, thats the one i got.



How much ram does it take compared to Vista ?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2008)

Serenity said:


> Is it possible that Microsoft could release a Vista update which would allow two display drivers to be installed? Or is there no hope for this ever working on Vista?



NO... i highly doubt it. if you could see what they have done with windows 7, its apparent that they have completely given up on vista.



r9 said:


> How much ram does it take compared to Vista ?



i use 2x1gb. works fine. 7 is A LOT faster than vista. i cant stress what i mean by A LOT enough. it's FAST as hell.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 7, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Did you try majorly upping the chipset voltages. It's having to move a lot more data with 2 X2's in there. Might need more juice.



you may be right. i'll try a tad more. i've gone from the stock 1.2v all the way to 1.62v and it acts as though nothing is different. not even getting the feeling of any better stability at all.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 8, 2008)

r9 said:


> How much ram does it take compared to Vista ?



Fit isn't kidding, 7 flies, even in my VM


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> you may be right. i'll try a tad more. i've gone from the stock 1.2v all the way to 1.62v and it acts as though nothing is different. not even getting the feeling of any better stability at all.



IIRC my Maximus w/Rampage mod defaults to 1.65v.  GIVE IT THE JUICE!!!!!!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2008)

im using the p45(p5q3 dlx) which takes far less than a x38/x48 board.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2008)

lol I thought "giving it juice" were words you lived by


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 8, 2008)

giving it juice and killing a $240 mobo dont go hand in hand.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2008)

lol


----------



## Wile E (Oct 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> giving it juice and killing a $240 mobo dont go hand in hand.



They do when you have spares and a warranty.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 8, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> giving it juice and killing a $240 mobo dont go hand in hand.



impostor!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 8, 2008)

He's broke remember?


----------



## kysg (Oct 9, 2008)

dude with a rig like fit's, must not be too broke.

hmm and we are definately sure its not the psu??  I know I asked but still.


----------



## SystemViper (Oct 9, 2008)

Hey i see you chose you Title,
Fitseries3 = Hardware Junkie

True, so true......   Fit, your a true hardware explorer, thanks for blazing those trailzzzzz..   Your #1  Woot!


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 9, 2008)

for some damn reason this ati+nvidia combo only works when a single gpu card is in the machine. you can xfire it with a dual gpu card but there has to be a single gpu ati card in the machine for it to work.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 9, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> for some damn reason this ati+nvidia combo only works when a single gpu card is in the machine. you can xfire it with a dual gpu card but there has to be a single gpu ati card in the machine for it to work.



That's odd.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 10, 2008)

3870 with and without the gts for physx...


----------



## Whilhelm (Oct 10, 2008)

Wow it makes your CPU score go through the roof.


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh I'm soo ready for this.  I just got my P5Q-e and I want XF with Physics. I'm not ambitious enough for 5 GPU's but maybe a 38x2 would make a nice addition.

Fit you can't seriously spill the details!  I'm guessing we will know soon enough(the 15th).  Thanks for leading the chase for all us Fit!


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 13, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> no me and JR has a secret.



I figured out what you two are doing after JR saying it didn't work  That's a pretty interesting idea, and would really change things for a few folks! GL with it! 

Fit, amazing work man!! :O I guarantee if you told [H]ard|OCP about it, you'd be front page 

Makes me want to beg my M$ buddy for a copy of Win7! Or an MSDN subscript.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 13, 2008)

i woulda been front page on TPU if i woulda told darksaber/malware/w1zzard. they told me personally.


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 14, 2008)

I wish ATi would've came out with their proposed Physics plan so I could use my 1950 Pro as a Physics card 

Do games have to specifically take advantage of this[any NV as PhysX] setup, or does it have it's own slight non-coded benefit?


----------



## Wile E (Oct 15, 2008)

Formula350 said:


> I wish ATi would've came out with their proposed Physics plan so I could use my 1950 Pro as a Physics card
> 
> Do games have to specifically take advantage of this[any NV as PhysX] setup, or does it have it's own slight non-coded benefit?



Games and benches have to have Physx support. No change in unsupported games.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 15, 2008)

@Formula

Yeah, it's too bad that the bios kept getting corrupted when changing the Device ID. I've tried close to every 8 series string I could think of.


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 15, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> @Formula
> 
> Yeah, it's too bad that the bios kept getting corrupted when changing the Device ID. I've tried close to every 8 series string I could think of.



Yep, that's what I figured. I'm a bit surprised it didn't work :\ Did you try a different flashing program, or editing tool?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 15, 2008)

Formula350 said:


> Yep, that's what I figured. I'm a bit surprised it didn't work :\ Did you try a different flashing program, or editing tool?



Nibitor & nVflash. I'm not the greatest with hex editing so I wouldn't know where to start there.


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 15, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Nibitor & nVflash. I'm not the greatest with hex editing so I wouldn't know where to start there.



I don't know ANYTHING on Hex editing, so I can't really help  I was just thinking possible flash problem with the flasher or even corruption from the editor.

There any idiot-friendly GUI based one (for the editor) and a different flasher available?


----------



## JrRacinFan (Oct 15, 2008)

Formula350 said:


> I don't know ANYTHING on Hex editing, so I can't really help  I was just thinking possible flash problem with the flasher or even corruption from the editor.
> 
> There any idiot-friendly GUI based one (for the editor) and a different flasher available?



None others that I know of that support the 8 series.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 22, 2008)

JACKPOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



P5E64 WS Evolution lets me run 2 4870x2s + 8800gts for physx and it works in vantage!!!!!!!!!!!!!

holy shit!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Formula350 (Oct 22, 2008)

And all I want is the ability to Crossfire on my NF4 board


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 22, 2008)

Formula350 said:


> And all I want is the ability to Crossfire on my NF4 board




dude check out my mod guide


----------



## t_ski (Oct 23, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> JACKPOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So it wasn't a Vista limitation afterall, but a mobo one instead?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 23, 2008)

you still cant do it in vista. it works fine in 7 though. it was the board i had yes.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 23, 2008)

ok so dual 4870X2s will work in vista just not the physics bit, you have to have windows 7 for that right?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 23, 2008)

yep


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 23, 2008)

blast, hmm, I wonder if a physics card will work in vista. Anyone know if it will?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 23, 2008)

it should


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 23, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> blast, hmm, I wonder if a physics card will work in vista. Anyone know if it will?



physx cards work


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 23, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> physx cards work



how much performance gain did you see in games that used it and in benchmarking?


----------



## Zyrocenus (Oct 23, 2008)

*Just found this thread, using win7 as well*

1st off good job Fit!

I too use Win7 and have for some time.  I am quite pleased with it and how it performs.  I think I have my old MSI 8600 GTS kickin around.  If I can find it I'll test this out and post screenies.  

R U using the Beta that you were saying was released on the 15th?  How does it compare?  Man I gotta get in gear and find it so I can upgrade...this M1 business is getting old....and 32 bit is mildly offensive     I can deal with it tho if I have to....  lol

Zyro


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 23, 2008)

jbunch07 said:


> how much performance gain did you see in games that used it and in benchmarking?



in all honesty even games that did not support physx gave a little boost and physx games i saw skyrockets...for example ut3 physx map with no physx ~30 fps with physx card ~70 as for banchmarks the physx cad gives you cpu score 10's of thousands of points.....example...vantage no physx enabled 7k cpu score at 4.1Ghz with physx enabled 26k cpu score.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 23, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> in all honesty even games that did not support physx gave a little boost and physx games i saw skyrockets...for example ut3 physx map with no physx ~30 fps with physx card ~70 as for banchmarks the physx cad gives you cpu score 10's of thousands of points.....example...vantage no physx enabled 7k cpu score at 4.1Ghz with physx enabled 26k cpu score.



ahh ok, thanks, that's all i needed to know!


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2008)

jbunch, were you talking about the actual Ageia PhysX cards, or using Nvidia cards for PhysX?


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

t_ski said:


> jbunch, were you talking about the actual Ageia PhysX cards, or using Nvidia cards for PhysX?



I was talking about using an Ageia card.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2008)

That's what I thought.

From my testing, I don't think you will see quite that high of an improvement.  With my Ageia card, I got 11175 with, and 8577 without.  That's with the Q6600 and the 3870x2's I used to have, running only the CPU test and the PhysX tests.

If I have the time, I could run them again with my current setup with the card enabled and disabled.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

t_ski said:


> That's what I thought.
> 
> From my testing, I don't think you will see quite that high of an improvement.  With my Ageia card, I got 11175 with, and 8577 without.  That's with the Q6600 and the 3870x2's I used to have, running only the CPU test and the PhysX tests.
> 
> If I have the time, I could run them again with my current setup with the card enabled and disabled.



If you have the time I would really like to see it. Post it in the Vantage thread.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2008)

Posted there, too, but here's the info:

CPU at default (3GHz), CPU tests only: 12092

CPU at default (3GHz) with Ageia PhysX card, CPU tests only: 14256

Those are CPU scores only, not overall scores.


----------



## jbunch07 (Oct 24, 2008)

Hmm, I was hopping it would be a little more than that.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 24, 2008)

Me, too


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2008)

try a comparison at 4ghz.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 24, 2008)




----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 24, 2008)

my score

with physx





without
like 7400 ill post a screeniw later but currently my rig is all sorts of effed.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 25, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> try a comparison at 4ghz.



I will when I get a chance, but I don't think it will be much better.



Solaris17 said:


> my score
> 
> with physx
> 
> ...



That's NV-GPU PhysX though, not the Ageia card, correct?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 25, 2008)

i just bought a GTX260 216 card for 190$ so maybe i'll see even higher physx scores.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 25, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> my score
> 
> with physx
> 
> ...



that score is 

http://service.futuremark.com/compare?3dmv=478483


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 25, 2008)

look at the cpu score though.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 25, 2008)

k


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 27, 2008)

So you can use the latest nvidia physx driver and an ati card if you use the actual ageia card? In that case I don't understand what the issue is, can't they just make it not a display driver even when using one of their cards for physx?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 27, 2008)

you CANT use ati and nvidia in a vista rig. the drivers wont allow it. 

also... you cant run physx on ATI.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 27, 2008)

I wasn't saying that, I meant using the new nvidia drivers for the ageia card alongside the ati display drivers. If you can do that then I don't get why the driver's couldn't be made to use a nvidia card for physics without any nvidia display driver being involved, that would make the dual display driver issue irrelevant.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 27, 2008)

because it requires the display driver to get the cuda driver to work with the physx layer.

ageia card is straight physx


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 27, 2008)

Damn... alright I guess I'll have to either go windows 7 or give up my GTS for an ageia card when I go ati... or cross my fingers and hope that physx on ati thing works out.

Edit* What was the file size on windows 7 for you? I went to get the alpha torrent but there were 4 that were ranging from 200-700 mbs


----------



## kenkickr (Oct 27, 2008)

Which build of Win7 are you using?  I went to setup mine last night but it said I had to change the bios date to Dec 2007.  Why, I don't know so was just seeing which build you have.  I'm at work right now so will not be able to compare til I get home and after I get my WD Caviar Black 1TB setup.

Also, is yours a 64-bit version?  Mine is 32.


----------



## will (Oct 27, 2008)

kenkickr said:


> Which build of Win7 are you using?  I went to setup mine last night but it said I had to change the bios date to Dec 2007.  Why, I don't know so was just seeing which build you have.  I'm at work right now so will not be able to compare til I get home and after I get my WD Caviar Black 1TB setup.
> 
> Also, is yours a 64-bit version?  Mine is 32.



Im pretty sure that's the version fit's using. You have to change the BIOS clock back because the version of windows is a beta kind of and is set to expire in June 2008 so will not work at the current date. By setting the clock back to December 07 you get 6 months of use until the bios says June 2008.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 27, 2008)

there is no 64bit yet. i have MS3 but i absolutely cannot let that out. sorry guys.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

OMFG...

gtx260 rocks the physx...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

MORE physx.....


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

dude if that board played nice 30k easy.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

damn you asshole computer parts!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> damn you asshole computer parts!!!



theirs only 1 more thing i cn think of to resolve this as weve pretty much dried the ocean. in search of the ship


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

oh yeah... whats that? LOL!

its funny how im bitching when im in the top 3 on both vantage and 06 here on tpu. 

whats even more funny is im getting almost the same score in both benches.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

here it is...


----------



## kuroikenshi (Oct 30, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> here it is...



They should have sent a poet! 

That thing looks beastly.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)




----------



## t_ski (Oct 30, 2008)

^^^
fit's spamming that post everywhere


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

only in 3 threads

all in which it is part of the threads topic

physx, vantage and my machine. lol.

im excited. thats a sick ass score.


----------



## t_ski (Oct 30, 2008)

Send me your mobo and 260 and I'll see if I can top it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 30, 2008)

trade me chips and i'll see how yours does. haha.


----------



## Binge (Oct 30, 2008)

I like the file names... dundundun... -suspense!- xD  I thought I had something to brag about with my recent clock overhaul but this is amazing  grats!


----------



## Pyr0 (Oct 30, 2008)

Had a quick go of this earlier and plugged in an old 320mb 8800gts with my 4870X2 and used the 6801 x64 build of win7...
Unfortunately I just had problems lol 

When I plug in the 8800 card in, it takes over the display until I get into windows and get the nv drivers installed, after which I can select which monitor to display on.
Unless I have the display extended across both monitors, the nv card does not offer any physx accel.
With the display extended across both monitors the nv control panel shows that geforce physx acceleration should be enabled, but 3DMark Vantage does not show any changes or improvements in the physx test/score 

any tips or advice fit?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2008)

where are you finding this new build of 7? there is not one out yet. the one you found is most likely a patched vista with the 7 desktop pack installed. i dont totaly doubt you cause it can happen. you can PM me the link if you like and i'll see if its the same as the DEV one i have. 

dont use the 180 drivers. the 178s work. 

the way i know that NO ONE has tried this in 7 with mixed gpu's is the FACT that it doesn't just plain work. theres a trick to it. AND NO ONE HAS ASKED ME YET HOW TO GET IT TO WORK.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 31, 2008)

well how does it work?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2008)

i stand corrected. 6801 is the newest. i will give the 64bit a try tomorrow. i'll let you know what i find out.


----------



## Wile E (Oct 31, 2008)

So how do you get it running?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2008)

1. install all drivers and get everything working.

2. have both monitors up and running.

3. right click desktop and go to display properties and select display settings(adjust resolution).

4. make sure both vid cards have a desktop enabled, ONLY ONE.

5. select  the nvidia card as your default/main desktop/monitor and hit APPLY(not ok, leave the window open)

6. open physx control panel and go to the physx card tab. it should now say physx is enabled. leave this open.

7. switch the default/main display back to the ati card(s) and hit apply.

8. in the physx control panel, click on ENABLE a few times so that APPLY becomes available once again. click apply and repeat this step again.

9. run your benchmark of physx enable games.

10. enjoy.

NOTE: the monitor on the physx card does not need to be left on at this point.


----------



## Scrizz (Oct 31, 2008)

thx


----------



## mlee49 (Oct 31, 2008)

I will be testing this ASAP, thanks Fit!


----------



## Pyr0 (Oct 31, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 1. install all drivers and get everything working.
> 
> 2. have both monitors up and running.
> 
> ...



thanks for the tips fit 
i think i'm just not destined to run ati+physx tho, lol

i reinstalled the nv card and loaded the 178.24 drivers.
both monitors were working showing a single, extended desktop
i opened the display settings page and selected the nv as my main monitor





made sure physx was enabled:






made ati the default/main monitor again and clicked/applied physx again






ran the vantage physx benchmark but saw no change 
i'm still only getting around 10-11 ops in the 3dmark vantage physx test






[edit] disabling the monitor on the nv card doesn't work either *shrug*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Oct 31, 2008)

is that the 6801 build? it probably wont work in that build. i have not yet had a chance to try it out.


----------



## Pyr0 (Oct 31, 2008)

yeah, it's the x64 6801 build.
oh well, i guess i'll take the 8800 back out and just go back to breaking win7 again lol
thanks again, lemmie know if u find anything interesting


----------



## tnt23 (Nov 4, 2008)

man sorry for this noob question maybe, but does this mean a ATI and NVIDIA can work on the same sli mobo ? i was told that was impossible


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2008)

ati can work on any board. even in crossfire. its SLI that needs an nvidia chipset to work.

as for gfx cards in general... why wouldnt either card work on either board? theres nothing stopping it.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2008)

Sorry for the question and going off topic;Fit OTHER than X58 would Crossfire work on an SLI board?


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 5, 2008)

looks like a big YES


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> Sorry for the question and going off topic;Fit OTHER than X58 would Crossfire work on an SLI board?



my 2 3870x2s worked on a evga 790i. thats the only thing i can say. crossfire enabled.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you fit. You were the only one that can confirm for me. I appreciate it.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2008)

dont take that 100% though. that was a few months ago. someone may have patched a hole or something... who knows. it worked when i tried it and i dont see any reason why it wouldnt. nvda is the ones that need the nvda chip to work. that changes on x58 although the way they sloved it is not really any different... they added a nvda nf200 pcie switch to all the boards.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 5, 2008)

i dont think they did, it was some bios hack i heard


----------



## Wile E (Nov 5, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> dont take that 100% though. that was a few months ago. someone may have patched a hole or something... who knows. it worked when i tried it and i dont see any reason why it wouldnt. nvda is the ones that need the nvda chip to work. that changes on x58 although the way they sloved it is not really any different... *they added a nvda nf200 pcie switch to all the boards.*



No they didn't. They removed that requirement on X58. It's a pure software unlock on most boards. Only some boards offer the NF200, and they claim it's to improve performance, but we all know that's a lie. It just adds latency.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2008)

the board im getting has one. i guess i was slackin on reading up on this lately.


----------



## tnt23 (Nov 5, 2008)

actually i meant :" can ATI n NVIDIA work at the same time on a SLI mobo ?"

cuz i was told to buy a pci card to reflash my bricked 4870 ... and when i saw this thread ... i was wondering...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 5, 2008)

yup. why wouldn't it work?


----------



## Wile E (Nov 5, 2008)

tnt23 said:


> actually i meant :" can ATI n NVIDIA work at the same time on a SLI mobo ?"
> 
> cuz i was told to buy a pci card to reflash my bricked 4870 ... and when i saw this thread ... i was wondering...



Yeah, just put the NV card in slot one, and the 4870 in slot 2. When you go to flash the ATI card, the card number for the flash command will probably change from 0 to 1. That should be the only difference.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2008)

Wile E said:


> No they didn't. They removed that requirement on X58. It's a pure software unlock on most boards. Only some boards offer the NF200, and they claim it's to improve performance, but we all know that's a lie. It just adds latency.



So this means if a true hacker comes along and doesnt mind getting into a legal battle we could see a few bios mods get release into the wild?

Sorry for going way off-topic with this guys.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 5, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> So this means if a true hacker comes along and doesnt mind getting into a legal battle we could see a few bios mods get release into the wild?
> 
> Sorry for going way off-topic with this guys.



Probably. It's a BIOS string that unlocks SLI on these boards.


----------



## douglatins (Nov 6, 2008)

Damn fit, those are deep pockets

Oh and do i need 2 monitors for this?


----------



## Solaris17 (Nov 6, 2008)

douglatins said:


> Damn fit, those are deep pockets
> 
> Oh and do i need 2 monitors for this?



nope  to trick it you just need another wire to your monitor


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Scrizz (Nov 27, 2008)

so is physX up again?


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 27, 2008)

Fit,  Is that running vista 64, or 7?

Is there a big gain in any benchs or just vantage..

I am thinking of trying it, but I need to figure out why, what do i gain
and where...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 27, 2008)

7. its a tad better on cpu than vista.


----------



## tnt23 (Nov 27, 2008)

ok i got a question: having a Geforce and a ATI on same board for 1 screen does it help to get higher gaming performance to have 2 cards on same board ?


----------



## SystemViper (Nov 27, 2008)

So basically it's not worth using, you have to use a beta OS and the gains are only seen in one bench.   That is what i seem to be reading....
I still have an open mind.  I gonna try it with 2 3870x2's and a 280...

that should be interesting, but i got to find 7.
or can i use it in vista, was that early problem fixed?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Nov 27, 2008)

the whole reason to use 7 is to get ati+nvidia drivers to load at the same time. it WILL NEVER work in vista.


----------



## douglatins (Dec 5, 2008)

Holy Sh*t, you have a GTX260 only for phisx? And 20000 GPU that is Sick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Oh and do you have a lower power NvidiaGPU like 9600 9500, i would like to see results for that, so that i may consider the purchase


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 5, 2008)

the first few result in this thread are with a 8800gts 512mb card.








can i do SLI dedicated physx and then use a 4870x2 for video?


----------



## Binge (Dec 5, 2008)

Doesn't hurt to try unless u know about CUDA


----------



## X2-3800 (Dec 10, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> point proven. it does work. it's not that hard either.



EDIT: Ok I missunderstud your Post at first reading.  I thought it doesn't work. >>> Your PhysX works allready! You have 31000CPU Points, but Futuremark have decided to let not go this points in to the overall score, because PhysX is cheating the CPU Score.
For examble, I have only 8400 points with an AMD Quadcore 9950 Prozessor. (@2,6Ghz)
Look at CPU Test 2 and CPU Score.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2008)




----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 10, 2008)

^^^ that 44k aint anything... im seeing 50k + now.


----------



## miloshs (Dec 12, 2008)

Nice thread....   i might be a bit too late, but i have one question....
Would it work if you had, as an example, HD4850 for video, and 8600GT for PhysX, would you actually gain anything? Does it actually pay off to do that kind of thing?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

it does yes. your physx score would go up a good bit. you may see better performance in physx games as well. i know my setup is SICK for physx games. its like fluid natural motion but thats expected with $1800 in GPUs i guess.


----------



## miloshs (Dec 12, 2008)

And which games actually support physx? I bet there is few, but do you know any? Maybe GTA 4?
I sure know GTA IV would gain some performance if we got a dedicated PhysX thingy....


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 12, 2008)

http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home.html


----------



## miloshs (Dec 12, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> http://www.nzone.com/object/nzone_physxgames_home.html



Tnx


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

still working...


----------



## Whilhelm (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow you are really close to cracking 30k, keep going Fit!


----------



## silkstone (Dec 16, 2008)

K, thought i'd post in the appropriate thread. I'm going to give this a try with my old 8500GT once i get Windows 7 (soon) anyone know if there's a x64 editing doing it's rounds? (or if windows 7 supports over 4gb of ram)
Seen how to do it, it should work if i plug my TV into me 8500GT and then my LCD into MY 4850. Then pull the TV out and keep the 8500 as a dedicated PhysX card, right?

If this works and becomes more well-known it might keep physX alive. I'm sure there's a whole heap of peeps with old Nvidia cards just lying around collecting dust.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 16, 2008)

Got 6956, But im guessing it doens't support 4gb ram? so performance wise i'd be better holding off till a 64bit build comes along, as i don't use too play many physx games (only UT3 really).
Seems like it might me time for a second HD and to play around with dual boot.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

4gb does not help performance unless you are running a monster video card or 2 or 3 or 4.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 16, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 4gb does not help performance unless you are running a monster video card or 2 or 3 or 4.



Some of video editing + i use PS64 with fairly big files, seems to be faster with more memory. copy, paste, copy, paste, etc Nothing CPU intensive (just re-touching) but clipboard fills up real fast.
I'll give it a try anyway if it recognizes 3.5gb that should be plenty, + windows 7 is meant to be a little faster than vista. Time for some research i think.
Thanks Fits


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 16, 2008)

3.2gb minus video ram.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Dec 16, 2008)

silkstone said:


> Got 6956, But im guessing it doens't support 4gb ram? so performance wise i'd be better holding off till a 64bit build comes along, as i don't use too play many physx games (only UT3 really).
> Seems like it might me time for a second HD and to play around with dual boot.



You would be fine. 32bit would address up to I wanna say 3.25GB, so its not total waste.


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 17, 2008)

Hey

How do u fit so many video cards on one mobo?

Olly


----------



## silkstone (Dec 17, 2008)

beesagtig said:


> Hey
> 
> How do u fit so many video cards on one mobo?
> 
> Olly



Get a big mobo and and extra big case


----------



## beesagtig (Dec 17, 2008)

Yea but in his specs it seys he has an Asus Rampage II Extreme which by the looks of it only has 3 Pci-e slots and he has 5 graphics cards


----------



## silkstone (Dec 17, 2008)

No 3 Cards 5 GPU's he has 4870x2's (Each card contains 2 GPU's)
Lucky git.


----------



## kleinnak (Dec 17, 2008)

*booting problems*

okay, is there some trick to this i'm not seeing?  my system is not that different from fitseries3's with the exception of motherboard and cpu (a 940 instead of a 920, well and i have more ram too).  i'm running a msi x58 platinum and while i know i won't be able to run them in vista together i can't even get the comp to post with an nvidia board installed with my 4870x2 let alone run two cards at once.  to run this does the board need to support sli as well as crossfire?  or has anyone tried this on this board and i'm missing something?


----------



## erocker (Dec 17, 2008)

kleinnak said:


> okay, is there some trick to this i'm not seeing?  my system is not that different from fitseries3's with the exception of motherboard and cpu (a 940 instead of a 920, well and i have more ram too).  i'm running a msi x58 platinum and while i know i won't be able to run them in vista together i can't even get the comp to post with an nvidia board installed with my 4870x2 let alone run two cards at once.  to run this does the board need to support sli as well as crossfire?  or has anyone tried this on this board and i'm missing something?



Windows 7 beta?


----------



## kleinnak (Dec 17, 2008)

erocker said:


> Windows 7 beta?



well i'm already getting windows 7 beta as Fit said to get but it's not that it won't run in windows, it's that it won't start period, like the comp powers up and the fans spin but it doesn't seem to post or run a signal to the monitor before windows even tries to load is the problem.  gonna be sad though to cut myself down to 3 gigs from 6 for 32bit os if that turns out to be the problem.  curse you microsoft!!  go 64 bit overall already!!


----------



## Wile E (Dec 17, 2008)

kleinnak said:


> okay, is there some trick to this i'm not seeing?  my system is not that different from fitseries3's with the exception of motherboard and cpu (a 940 instead of a 920, well and i have more ram too).  i'm running a msi x58 platinum and while i know i won't be able to run them in vista together i can't even get the comp to post with an nvidia board installed with my 4870x2 let alone run two cards at once.  to run this does the board need to support sli as well as crossfire?  or has anyone tried this on this board and i'm missing something?





kleinnak said:


> well i'm already getting windows 7 beta as Fit said to get but it's not that it won't run in windows, it's that it won't start period, like the comp powers up and the fans spin but it doesn't seem to post or run a signal to the monitor before windows even tries to load is the problem.  gonna be sad though to cut myself down to 3 gigs from 6 for 32bit os if that turns out to be the problem.  curse you microsoft!!  go 64 bit overall already!!


Bios update?

And also, could it be that it's treating the wrong card as the primary adapter? Did you try putting the monitor on the other card?


----------



## kleinnak (Dec 17, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Bios update?
> 
> And also, could it be that it's treating the wrong card as the primary adapter? Did you try putting the monitor on the other card?



yeah, tried that too, tried them reversed in the slots, nothin'.  and i have the most current bios available, in fact it shipped to me with the most recent bios.  though i'm thinking of sending it back anyway because i'm getting really really high temperature readings that i know can't be right.  like 84c cpu temps when i know the heat sink is seated right and -56c local temp...i might try reflashing the bios to the current one if maybe something is wrong with the bios i was sent *shrugs*


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

4870x2 has an issue with this. DONT do anything. i will explain when my net comes back. its a bitch typing on my G1

nothing is wrong with any of your hardware so dont do anything like rmaing it yet.


----------



## kleinnak (Dec 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 4870x2 has an issue with this. DONT do anything. i will explain when my net comes back. its a bitch typing on my G1
> 
> nothing is wrong with any of your hardware so dont do anything like rmaing it yet.



alright, i won't mate, well i might because of the heat sensor issue which msi told me is probably faulty and suggested i should rma it but then again since the board is running fine regardless i probably won't since it'd be an unnecessary hassle.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

kleinnak said:


> yeah, tried that too, tried them reversed in the slots, nothin'.  and i have the most current bios available, in fact it shipped to me with the most recent bios.  though i'm thinking of sending it back anyway because i'm getting really really high temperature readings that i know can't be right.  like 84c cpu temps when i know the heat sink is seated right and -56c local temp...i might try reflashing the bios to the current one if maybe something is wrong with the bios i was sent *shrugs*



fill out your system specs and i can better tell you whats going on.

likes are you need to put the monitor on a single gpu card if you have 4870x2 on the board.

the board does not have to support sli and crossfire unless you are going to run one of them. sli + ati wont work at all but xfire + physx will.


----------



## kleinnak (Dec 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> fill out your system specs and i can better tell you whats going on.
> 
> likes are you need to put the monitor on a single gpu card if you have 4870x2 on the board.
> 
> the board does not have to support sli and crossfire unless you are going to run one of them. sli + ati wont work at all but xfire + physx will.



hah, was just about to do that when i got your reply, but for speeds sake i have:

Mobo: MSI x58 Platinum (baseline, xfire only)
CPU: Intel Core i7 940
GPU(s): 1xSapphire 4870x2/1xevga 8800gts 640mb/1xevga 9800gtx+ 512mb
RAM: 3x2gb G.Skill ddr3 1333
PSU: Thermaltake Toughpower 850watt
HDD(s): 1x250gb seagate 32mb cache/1x500gb seagate 32mb cache/1x1.5tb seagate 32mb cache

(p.s. love your avatar)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

run the x2 and the 9800gtx.

x2 closest to nb

try monitor cable on the x2 closest to the mobo.... not the top connector.

use another monitor on the gtx on the same connector.

one monitor should post the bios. most likely the gtx because its a single gpu card/single bios card


----------



## Scrizz (Dec 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> 4870x2 has an issue with this. DONT do anything. i will explain when my net comes back. its a bitch typing on my G1
> 
> nothing is wrong with any of your hardware so dont do anything like rmaing it yet.



So You've been holding out on us, eh?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Scrizz said:


> So You've been holding out on us, eh?



there are SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO many things i have yet to tell. im at least 3 months ahead of what i can tell. 

if you have any specific Q's just throw them my way.


----------



## kleinnak (Dec 18, 2008)

Alright, thanks a million on this Fit , i might be a bit here before i can post the results because i'm waiting for something to finish downloading first (getting nero again to burn the iso of vista 7 beta to install it) but hopefully within a half hour to an hour i should be set.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

make sure you have the right build or it wont work. im trying to get an OK from MS so i can release the drivers for XDDM for 7 so you can use multi display drivers at once.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 18, 2008)

kleinnak said:


> Alright, thanks a million on this Fit , i might be a bit here before i can post the results because i'm waiting for something to finish downloading first (getting nero again to burn the iso of vista 7 beta to install it) but hopefully within a half hour to an hour i should be set.



Just use imgburn. Almost an instant download and better than Nero for burning images anyway. http://www.imgburn.com/


----------



## kleinnak (Dec 18, 2008)

@fitseries3: what build do i need? i just got 6956.
@Wile E: i forgot about imgburn, think i will get that instead thanks .


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

6519


----------



## Wile E (Dec 18, 2008)

Make sure you hurry up and delete that after he gets it fit. You'll incur the mods' wrath.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Make sure you hurry up and delete that after he gets it fit. You'll incur the mods' wrath.



really? i have posted it like 9 times and not once taken it down. the mods dont seem to have a problem with me cause i seem to get away with alot of things that are supposed to be troublesome.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 18, 2008)

Maybe they just missed them? It is against the rules. Meh, either way, just a heads up. Wouldn't want you to get in trouble is all.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

Wile E said:


> Maybe they just missed them? It is against the rules. Meh, either way, just a heads up. Wouldn't want you to get in trouble is all.



its all good man. thanks for the warning.


----------



## kleinnak (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks, downloading that one now.  in the meantime, okay got my comp up and running on the 9800gtx+ worked like a charm  thanks! now just to wait until windows 7 redownloads...lol


----------



## kleinnak (Dec 18, 2008)

okay shoot, got vista 7 installed but can't finalize activation as per the instructions or install my network drivers.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 18, 2008)

run drivers in compatability mode under vista rtm mode.

you have to go to the link in the dvd and DL the activator and run it.

you had to set the bios date back to 12.0.07 before the install or it wont work at all


----------



## kleinnak (Dec 18, 2008)

alright, i'll try that for the drivers.  and i did that with the link and got the activator and reset the bios.  might try just doing a complete do over, might have missed a step somewhere.


----------



## kleinnak (Dec 18, 2008)

okay, got the net drivers up and graphics drivers up.  is it part of this system to be unable to access any system tools such as the control panel or user accounts or display status or anything?


----------



## erocker (Dec 18, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> really? i have posted it like 9 times and not once taken it down. the mods dont seem to have a problem with me cause i seem to get away with alot of things that are supposed to be troublesome.



They cannot be posted in the forums here.  Please don't do it again.


----------



## kleinnak (Dec 19, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> run drivers in compatability mode under vista rtm mode.
> 
> you have to go to the link in the dvd and DL the activator and run it.
> 
> you had to set the bios date back to 12.0.07 before the install or it wont work at all



okay, got the whole shebang up and running now.  got the drivers to ati and nvidia installed and running dual monitor right now...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

good to hear. you activated it?


----------



## kleinnak (Dec 19, 2008)

yep, all activated and up and running.  only slight as at this point i'm not sure i'm running the physx set up properly because i'm not seeing any increase in fps.  haven't installed 3dmark yet but in some physx enabled stuff i'm running as slow as ever, like nurien.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

lol

let me find the instructions. 

its burried in this thread somewhere.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

here you go... its a trick 



fitseries3 said:


> 1. install all drivers and get everything working.
> 
> 2. have both monitors up and running.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

i wrote out the whole process in the 2nd post in this thread so everyone will now be able to find it easier.


----------



## kleinnak (Dec 19, 2008)

okay, how many times is a few times to click enable in nvidia control panel to get it to say apply again cuz i've clicked it about 100 times now and got nothing so far and still no increase in fps in nurien (figure there's no way even without physx it should be running as low as 10fps at some points...)


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

did you do the vantage 1.01 update?

reboot.


----------



## kleinnak (Dec 19, 2008)

okay, got vantage at 1.01, and rebooted, but still having the same problem.  can't get physx to actually seem to run.  actually i can't even get 3dmark to run either for that matter.  says some full screen error or something.


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 19, 2008)

yup. 

the problem i was telling someone about.

i had that a few times and never could figure it out.


its your board. im not joking at all man. 

i tried this on a asus p5q3 dlx and i could not get it to work at all

i got a asus p5e64 ws evolution and it worked great

it has something to do with the layout of the mobo.


----------



## kleinnak (Dec 19, 2008)

bugger...ah well, it was fun to try at least.  guess this means i can rma my board now for one that will hopefully not try and tell me my cpu is running over twice as hot as it should be and that my system temp is under -50degrees celsius...and in the meantime hope nvidia and ati come together on this at some point in the future.  thanks a lot for your patience and guidance though .  cheers!


----------



## Alexandr82 (Dec 20, 2008)

Any solution to make ATI and nVidia cards work together under Vista?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2008)

nope.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2008)

Just out of curiosity, did you try test mode in Vista, fits?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 20, 2008)

yep. i'd tell you the 100% truth about the deal if you really want to know but idk if i should say it here.


----------



## Wile E (Dec 20, 2008)

fitseries3 said:


> yep. i'd tell you the 100% truth about the deal if you really want to know but idk if i should say it here.



Sure, hit my PM if you'd like.


----------



## silkstone (Dec 20, 2008)

My PM too, i understand it's not going to happen under vista. But,.... if there's a story it'd be interesting.


----------



## Alexandr82 (Dec 21, 2008)

Someone tells what under Vista I need to install XP driver for GeForce. How?


----------



## silkstone (Dec 21, 2008)

Won't work under vista at all


----------



## Alexandr82 (Dec 21, 2008)

http://www.microsoft.com/whdc/device/display/multimonVista.mspx

"If multiple graphics adapters are present in a system, all of them must use the same WDDM driver. If there are two graphics adapters with WDDM drivers from two different manufacturers, then Windows will disable one of them. The VGA adapter will be enabled, and the second device will be disabled.

Notice that XPDM drivers still support heterogeneous multi-adapter as they did in Windows XP. A user who has such a configuration working fine in Windows XP will encounter a problem when upgrading to Windows Vista. An external monitor connected to one of the graphics adapters will have no video signal, because it is disabled. An error message will appear on system boot, as described later in this article.

The solution for this problem could be as follows:

*A user could force the installation of a XPDM driver for each of these devices, and therefore get heterogeneous multi-adapter multi-monitor to work as in Windows XP.*

-Or-

The user could change the graphics hardware configuration by choosing multiple graphics adapters that use the same WDDM driver. Graphics adapters from the same ASIC family generally have the same graphics driver. In late 2006, each of the major graphics vendors had a single WDDM driver for all supported WDDM graphics adapters. Please consult the graphics vendor's Web site for details on their driver support."


----------



## silkstone (Dec 21, 2008)

So, has anyone dried forcing installaton of xpdm drivers? i imagine it would require you to disable digital driver certification in vista64?


----------



## Pyr0 (Dec 21, 2008)

according to this guy's post on guru3d, there's no benefit (no physx etc.) to running the xp drivers under vista:
http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=282426


----------



## vlad564 (Dec 27, 2008)

*not working for me*

I put 1 ati 4850 + 1 8800 gt on an intel p45 mobo. I have xp sp3 installed in my computer. I followed all fit's steps but physx still doesn't seem to be used! Do you have any advice for me? Is there anything else i should do?

here's one screenshot that shows it's not being used:


----------



## silkstone (Dec 28, 2008)

Read thru the thread - Fits put up a step by step guide somewhere on here


----------



## vlad564 (Dec 29, 2008)

silkstone said:


> Read thru the thread - Fits put up a step by step guide somewhere on here



I already followed this guide but i had no luck:



fitseries3 said:


> 1. install all drivers and get everything working.
> 
> 2. have both monitors up and running.
> 
> ...



Does anyone know what should I do?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 29, 2008)

reinstall the os. sometimes i get a botched install and it doesnt work right. a quick reinstall and your set.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 29, 2008)

Got windows 7, got the 8600GTS set as main card and 4870x2 as second card. Then try and open Nvidia Control panel and the control panel program doesn't respond, gives an error message.

**EDIT**

Ok I had to roll back the drive a bit, but I got the control panel to open. I can't find anything about enabling Physx anywhere in the advanced settings though.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Ok did a bit more testing, set the 8600GTS as main desktop. Then opening Physx controls where in the settings tab it has 3 options "No Acceleration", "GeForce Physx", and "AGEIA Physx". "GeForce Physx" is what is selected at that point and "AGEIA Physx" is greyed out. I hit appply, then I switch the 4870x2 to main desktop. Go back to the Physx panel and hit "GeForce Physx" then I hit apply, and I repeat that step a few times for safety. As long as I leave that panel open it shows it as that. 

But if I close it then reopen that settings tab it is set on "No Acceleration". And of course running Vantage shows also that it is not working. Also the "Info" tab for Physx says, "No AGEIA Physx Processor Installed".

Any help would be fantastic.

This is also with the newest build 7000.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 30, 2008)

Where are you Fit? help me :O


----------



## Fitseries3 (Dec 30, 2008)

this only works in the build i specified unless you have the DEV tools that i have. i cannot release them to the public.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (Dec 30, 2008)

I was promised a puppy, where is it?


----------



## adrianx (Jan 21, 2009)

my cat eat your promised puppy, also my cat will eat all the promised puppy 


FITSERIES3

can you post (repost)

all versions of the driver

like eg. 

nvidia.... ver. 3434
ati     ver....
windows 7.... 32/64bit   
build....
physx....ver. ...


also any one have a ideea how the physx work on geforce card???

is hardware dedicated or a software that run at gpu level

also how is "real scalability" from 8600GT to 9800GT or gt260(or any).

I'm in total fog with that


----------



## Fitseries3 (Jan 21, 2009)

nvidia.... 178.XX upgrade to 180.48
ati ver.... 8.10(anything newer sucks)
windows 7.... 32bit build 6815(as mentioned)
physx.... whatever comes in the 178.XX

you have to install 178.XX drivers for some reason. i never got it to work until i did that. you can update to whatever version you want after that.


----------



## MadMikeSS (Feb 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> nvidia.... 178.XX upgrade to 180.48
> ati ver.... 8.10(anything newer sucks)
> windows 7.... 32bit build 6815(as mentioned)
> physx.... whatever comes in the 178.XX
> ...



So is there any particular reason why 6815 works and 7000 doesn't? Other than the fact you mentioned you need dev tools?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 1, 2009)

multi display drivers works in all the alphas and betas but you cannot enable physx in the later version because of a driver issue. it should be fixed by RTM build.

this is only when running ati and nvidia.


----------



## MadMikeSS (Feb 1, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> multi display drivers works in all the alphas and betas but you cannot enable physx in the later version because of a driver issue. it should be fixed by RTM build.
> 
> this is only when running ati and nvidia.



Gotcha, appreciate the quick response. So there is still hope. Haha.


----------



## t_ski (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey Mike - Welcome to TPU.   Glas to see you made around these parts


----------



## careverse (Feb 3, 2009)

Noticed this from the new physx driver changelog: "Resolves PhysX SDK runtime issues with multi-GPU configurations in Hybrid environments."

Does that mean vista might still have some hope left?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

there will never be a fix for vista. MS has just about pulled the plug on vista.


----------



## careverse (Feb 3, 2009)

Figures...
Off to testing Windows 7 ->


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 3, 2009)

its better anyway...


----------



## IRovisKiO (Feb 7, 2009)

Guys ATI+Nvidia PhysX will work for me too? My config

Intel Core2Quad Q9650 @ 3.6GHz + Zalman CNPS8000
Gigabyte GA-EP45-DS3P
2x2GB Kingston DDR2 800Mhz [5-5-5-15] 1.9v
4x 500GB Samsung SATA II
PowerColor HD4850 1GB DDR3 PCS+ 700/1960

My MB supports CrossFireX only with 8x Link... i was thinking about getting a 4870x2 but i won't sell my HD4850 so i will make CFx @ 8x link and there will be 1 PCI-E 4x left.. soo... can i use this 4x slot for a 8600GT just to use the PhysX?

I'm using a Samsung LCD 40" Full HD LN40A550 with my PC


----------



## computertechy (Feb 7, 2009)

sorry mate but no chance

your gonna need to get an actual Phyx card

EDIT: I WAS WRONG


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

yes


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 7, 2009)

computertechy said:


> sorry mate but no chance
> 
> your gonna need to get an actual Phyx card



have you not read this thread? WTF.

YES HE CAN.


----------



## IRovisKiO (Feb 7, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> have you not read this thread? WTF.
> 
> YES HE CAN.



Thank you so much for helping us. Finally a use for my old 8600GT


----------



## computertechy (Feb 7, 2009)

sorry mate i was wrong!

didnt know you could do that, so i will now! LOL


----------



## Cocayn (Feb 8, 2009)

Eyh Guys=) Will it work for me to?? I got a Asus Geforce 9600GT so I dont use, 
and though to try this thing out,
this is my specs:
MSI K9A2 CF-F, AMD 790X, DDR2, 
AMD Phenom X4 9950 Black Edition,
Corsair Dominator TWIN2X8500C5DF 4096MB,
HIS Radeon HD 4870 512MB GDDR5,Turbo 
600W OCZGXS600 Power Supply
Windows VISTA Home Premium 32BIT ...

you think my power supply can handle if I set my Gefroce 9600GT on 4x PCI Express?

What will this do, better Performance ingame? will the Phsyx give power to ATI?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Feb 8, 2009)

you have more than enough PSU.

you will only see an improvement in physx.


----------



## Cocayn (Feb 8, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you have more than enough PSU.
> 
> you will only see an improvement in physx.



Aiiight;D thanks


----------



## Weckl (Feb 10, 2009)

*An nvidia 8400 gs would be enough for Physx ?*

I have an ATI Powercolor 4870 x2. Having realized that ATI won't do any move in terms of Physx support at least for a year I was planning to buy an Nvidia card. I was about to buy an AGEIA card from second hand market buy it was expensive (almost 60 €) and what annoys me more very noisy. I saw though the other day an awesome Asus Nvidia card totally silent (for only 38 €), a 8400 GS with 256 mb DDR3. Is this card enough for games like Cryostasis for the physics work ?  
I consider myself a very proud ATI owner but it is really annoying realizing that in terms of Phsics support Nvidia is playing his cards well. Do you know if ATI will do something about it soon...or do you recommend me to do this risky experiment now? Will this work in Windows XP 64 or windows vista ultimate 64?
Thanks in advance. Sorry for my english.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 10, 2009)

The 8400Gs should handle Physx fine, if you compare the specs of an official Physx card they are in the mid 8 series anyways.


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello friends ...

I tried this but not work ...

I try it on Windows 7 6801 Build with ATi 9.2 Cat & Nvidia 181.20 drivers


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2009)

you need to use a 178.XX driver for nvidia. you can update them later.


----------



## Yin (Mar 2, 2009)

CRAZY now i have a purpose for my 8800gt in my next build


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 2, 2009)

Y not u post step by step pics how to do it ???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2009)

i dont have ATI anymore so that would be hard. i have the steps in the very 1st post of this thread.


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> i dont have ATI anymore so that would be hard. i have the steps in the very 1st post of this thread.



I reinstall Win 7 with my 4850 sonic only and install ATi 9.2 driver but i get problem attach pic


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2009)

use 8.10


----------



## Wetbehindtheears (Mar 2, 2009)

Fit, which windows 7 torrent - there are now countless versions posted up there? Any help appreciated.

Edit:

Thanks fit for some reason was looking for a diff version!! Must remember to clean my glasses more often!!


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 2, 2009)

How can i do it on XP ???

Which drivers i need ???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2009)

all info is found here....

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=986646&postcount=2


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 2, 2009)

did you use a ati card?? cos your sys specs says that you only have nvidia...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2009)

at the time i wrote this i did.


----------



## h3llb3nd4 (Mar 2, 2009)

ahh so you sold it...


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 2, 2009)

I have only 1 Monitor ,Can i run on it ???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2009)

you need 2 monitors really.


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 2, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you need 2 monitors really.



So I can't run 8600gt with my 4850 sonic with single monitor right ..


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 2, 2009)

you can but its a PITA to configure.


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> you can but its a PITA to configure.



Pls tell me how to configure it in XP ,Which drivers install in xp ???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2009)

xp works like it should. any drivers.

its vista that it wont work in.


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 3, 2009)

I get this error Why??


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2009)

wrong driver maybe


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> wrong driver maybe



Which one ATi or Nvidia ???

I use Nvidia 178.24 & Ati 8.12 driver .

I do lots of thing to work my 8600gt as physx card but it not work .


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2009)

use the latest of each driver.


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 3, 2009)

Already use it but face same problem therefore install this drivers ...


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2009)

try reinstalling the OS


----------



## rahulyo (Mar 3, 2009)

Fitseries3 said:


> try reinstalling the OS



Can u pls give more discriptive steps how it work in Win 7 Or Win XP ...

How can install u cards  1st ati then Nvidia Or Install both and then install windows ???


----------



## Fitseries3 (Mar 3, 2009)

all the info is here... http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=986646&postcount=2


----------



## instron (Mar 9, 2009)

fitsseries3 i install my asus 8500gt to run with my hd3850 agp yesterday and  and 
i got warmonger to run and tried fluidmark which almost ran all the way through but crashed ,so i tried to reenable cuda in the control panel and it seems to give me a blue screen ,no matter if i clean the drivers or not.i cant even tell you what it says  because 
it crashes at that point.I was wondering if anybody else has had that problem.I have a 
e2220 and a asrock dualcore-sata2.also am running windows xp 64 bit edition.I wondered if anybody else got cuda to run in xp 64 bit or maybe the os is just to buggy to have cuda running on it.


----------



## instron (Mar 10, 2009)

I figured it out it had to do with the paging memory size in the registry,it just happens in win xp 64 bit.


----------



## Enzomatrix (Mar 25, 2009)

*ATI Physics*

Any news about the Havok physics engine being supported by ATI?  It sounded like Intel was actually going to work with AMD on it but you never know.

Also,  don't you need at least 8800 series and above for Physx?  I have a 4850 and getting a second 4850.  I looked into getting an 8800 for physics as well.  Any thoughts?


----------



## Wile E (Mar 26, 2009)

Enzomatrix said:


> Any news about the Havok physics engine being supported by ATI?  It sounded like Intel was actually going to work with AMD on it but you never know.
> 
> Also,  don't you need at least 8800 series and above for Physx?  I have a 4850 and getting a second 4850.  I looked into getting an 8800 for physics as well.  Any thoughts?



It doesn't work in Vista. It only works on one build of Win 7, but that build is already expired, so you have to set the date back in your bios, then timebomb crack it, and even then, only a certain set of drivers will work.


----------



## tompa_500 (May 5, 2009)

it work fine for me in Win7 build 7000 x64.
CPU score in vantage went from 3000 to 25 000

Test rig:
AMD Athlon x2 6000+ @ 3,2GHZ
ATI HD2900PRO @ XT
Nvidia 8800 GTX OC as PhysX

MVH Tompa


----------



## Wile E (May 6, 2009)

tompa_500 said:


> it work fine for me in Win7 build 7000 x64.
> CPU score in vantage went from 3000 to 25 000
> 
> Test rig:
> ...



What drivers? I tried it with a 2900XT and an 8800GT and it wouldn't work.


----------



## tompa_500 (May 6, 2009)

Wile E said:


> What drivers? I tried it with a 2900XT and an 8800GT and it wouldn't work.



catalyst 8.10
nvidia 178.24

MVH Tompa


----------



## DaMulta (May 8, 2009)

It's like Nvidia kills off the card when no display is hooked up to it.
I thought you would still be able to manualy open the Nvida Control Panel.....I don't have a 2ed display ATM so I gesss i'm S!#%T out of luck?


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

DaMulta said:


> http://img.techpowerup.org/090507/cfsex.jpg
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/090507/Nope.jpg
> 
> ...



You either need to make one of those dummy adaptors, or what I did was, wire my monitor in twice, one to each card, so DVI to primary, VGA to physx.

Failing that pick up a cheap KVM to do the job.


----------



## Wile E (May 8, 2009)

I got mine to the point of saying that it had acceleration, but it didn't actually work in games and benches. It just said it was.


----------



## alexp999 (May 8, 2009)

You have to extend the monitor onto the physx card.

I had the same issue


----------



## adrianx (May 8, 2009)

any one have an ati card and one physx card with windows 7? that work?

can GPU-Z see the physx card?


----------



## PCpraiser100 (May 8, 2009)

NIce, will be nice to see some FRAPS vids.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 8, 2009)

tompa_500 said:


> catalyst 8.10
> nvidia 178.24
> 
> MVH Tompa



Think you can post some screenshots of the benches with and without the 8800? I am a little skeptical ...


----------



## orionbg (May 8, 2009)

Hi All
Just a thought.. Is it possible to change the nvidia driver by some way and make it install like lets say "system devices" or "Sound, Video and Game Controllers" or something else and make it usable under Vista for Physx only?


----------



## Wile E (May 9, 2009)

alexp999 said:


> You have to extend the monitor onto the physx card.
> 
> I had the same issue



I did.



orionbg said:


> Hi All
> Just a thought.. Is it possible to change the nvidia driver by some way and make it install like lets say "system devices" or "Sound, Video and Game Controllers" or something else and make it usable under Vista for Physx only?



No. nVidia needs to do it tho. All they have to do is make a Physx driver that treats it as a coprocessor instead of a gpu, and all of our issues would be solved.


----------



## Fitseries3 (May 9, 2009)

some versions do work and some dont. its a total crapshoot. 

in the RTM release it WILL be possible to do this flawlessly though.

MS's word is on that.


----------



## orionbg (May 9, 2009)

Look what i have done! 







I'm a bad boy! 

Just have to find a way to enable Physx! Ideas?


----------



## t_ski (May 9, 2009)

Do you have a monitor on the nv card?


----------



## orionbg (May 9, 2009)

I tried to connect the second input of my monitor to it but it won't show picture nor will appear in display properties!


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 9, 2009)

Don't you have to "extend desktop to 2nd display" in ATi CP? Hmmm... 

Try that out and see what happens.


----------



## orionbg (May 9, 2009)

When I try to enable the second display, there is just a quick screen flash and then it is disabled again!


----------



## t_ski (May 17, 2009)

orionbg, post what you have done to get this working in Vista x64.  I have a similar setup I want to try this with, and maybe we can figure this out together.


----------



## 1Kurgan1 (May 17, 2009)

orionbg said:


> Look what i have done!
> 
> http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/7601/atinvda.jpg
> 
> ...



Good luck  Thats as far as I got with my 8600GTS and 4870x2 in Win 7. I could actually tell it to turn on the Physx and hit accept, then if I opened that back up it said it was off. :/


----------



## t_ski (May 17, 2009)

The way fit was talking before, you had to do that several times in order to get it to go.


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 21, 2009)

Sorry to bring a dying thread back to life but this whole ATI + Nvidia is bugging me.  Here is how I've been trying to setting up the combo with my single monitor

I have two 4830's in crossfire and a 8600GT.  I have the DVI connection plugged into the top 4830(that's how it has been since I've had crossfire) and I have the VGA connection plugged into the nvidia card.

After installing gforce driver 181.71 I restart then install Physx 9.09.048, and restart again

I go into screen resolution and switch over to the Nvidia card and select Enable under Physx in the Nvidia Control Panel and leave open, I then switch over to Display 2 (ATI), unplug the cable to the nvidia card since this is the only way I can apply the screen change, and open up the Physx control panel.  Everytime it says No acceleration and both Physx options are grayed out.  

I have even tried the newest Gforce drivers for Win 7 64-bit but Physx isn't even an option in the Nvidia control panel.  

Anyone have any ideas on this one?


----------



## Scrizz (Jun 22, 2009)

this only works on a certain pre-beta build(6519).
and should be available on the rtm.
but it does not work on beta/rc builds


----------



## kenkickr (Jun 22, 2009)

I guess then I'll be getting rid of this 8600GT.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Jul 30, 2009)

bump,  anyone try this with the win 7 rtm yet?


----------



## adrianx (Aug 17, 2009)

it's possible not to work with win7 until the havoc engine will be accelerated by amd/intel

but the physx must can be used with out the nvidia video card part 

anyone try two nvidia and one ati card on win7?


----------



## Fitseries3 (Aug 18, 2009)

thats the whole point of this thread. what did you not understand while reading it?


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Aug 22, 2009)

Ive got it working right now with my 4850x2 and a 8800gts 320mb.  Im using the 181.71 drivers windows 7 64bit drivers for nvidia and the 9.8 cats for ati.

I use my computer on my regular tv too so I got the s-video coming out of the 8800gts going to the tv set as my extended monitor.  The newest physx drivers are installed too.  9.09.0814.  Im gonna try the 185 nvidia drivers next,  they are whql drivers.  hopefully it will still work.  anything past 186 wont work from what I read.

In fluidmark,  my min fps with my ageia pcie x1 card was 13fps.  now its 66fps with the 8800gts.  Didnt think it was gonna be that big of a difference but this card isnt coming out of my rig now.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 22, 2009)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> Ive got it working right now with my 4850x2 and a 8800gts 320mb.  Im using the 181.71 drivers windows 7 64bit drivers for nvidia and the 9.8 cats for ati.
> 
> I use my computer on my regular tv too so I got the s-video coming out of the 8800gts going to the tv set as my extended monitor.  The newest physx drivers are installed too.  9.09.0814.  Im gonna try the 185 nvidia drivers next,  they are whql drivers.  hopefully it will still work.  anything past 186 wont work from what I read.
> 
> In fluidmark,  my min fps with my ageia pcie x1 card was 13fps.  now its 66fps with the 8800gts.  Didnt think it was gonna be that big of a difference but this card isnt coming out of my rig now.



Is that with Win 7 RTM?  If so that is what if been trying to find out so I don't waste money on an nvidia card I'll never use.  I just want Physx so I can play Batman with all it's sexy


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 22, 2009)

According to this post, they've disabled physx if the software detects a Radeon Card.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 22, 2009)

EastCoasthandle said:


> According to this post, they've disabled physx if the software detects a Radeon Card.



According to the post that is happening in the 186-current drivers but he states he is using 181.71.  I'm debating going to Best Buy and "borrowing" a 9600 or better to confirm Shroom's findings.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 22, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> According to the post that is happening in the 186-current drivers but he states he is using 181.71.  I'm debating going to Best Buy and "borrowing" a 9600 or better to confirm Shroom's findings.




Read this
In the end, you don't want to be stuck with old drivers that may not be optimized for current games.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 22, 2009)

I saw that after I finished my post, nice find.  I'm glad to see people getting pissed about this.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Aug 22, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> I saw that after I finished my post, nice find.  I'm glad to see people getting pissed about this.



The old drivers won't matter anyway.


> Also they will start making PhysX system software require 186 and above so which means people will be SOL for updates.


source

I assume that update would be Batman.


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 22, 2009)

At least  Nvidia sticking to what they are good at...killing good companies they buy out(ULI and now Ageia).  I guess no Batman for me cause I'm not paying $50+ dollars for a game that I, the AMD user, cannot take full advantage of.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Aug 22, 2009)

Im using windows 7 rtm.  Ive got the latest physx drivers on and it doesnt seem to be an issue.  Im running with batman demo with no problems.  im gonna have to turn physx off to see what the difference is with it on and off


----------



## erocker (Aug 22, 2009)

kenkickr said:


> At least  Nvidia sticking to what they are good at...killing good companies they buy out(ULI and now Ageia).



You forgot 3dFX and VIA.  I'm still bitter about 3dFX.  *Just imagine buying a high end 4870X2 or something only to find out a week later that Nvidia bought out ATi and will no longer support the card, not even host any drivers for it.


----------



## Scrizz (Aug 22, 2009)

same


----------



## kenkickr (Aug 22, 2009)

erocker said:


> You forgot 3dFX and VIA.  I'm still bitter about 3dFX.  *Just imagine buying a high end 4870X2 or something only to find out a week later that Nvidia bought out ATi and will no longer support the card, not even host any drivers for it.



I can't believe I forgot 3dFX.  Via...they were good back in the day(Skt A anyone)til nForce2 came out and with what they do now really doesn't fit my needs so buy up Nvidia.


----------



## ShRoOmAlIsTiC (Aug 22, 2009)

well im having issues with mirrors edge and the physx enabled.  not sure what it is,  im sure i was having the same issue with my ageia at one point.  im gonna have to dig deeper and see whats going on here.

I tried the 185.68 drivers with no luck,  theres no support for the 8800gts 320mb in that driver,  only the 512mb. It looks like im stuck with the 181.71 drivers.


----------



## madoxflow (Sep 13, 2010)

Can anybody help me ?My asus p5n-e sli does not recognize my 8500gt as a physx card the primary is a 4850 and i cant install the drivers to nvidia.


----------



## Mr McC (Sep 13, 2010)

ShRoOmAlIsTiC said:


> well im having issues with mirrors edge and the physx enabled.  not sure what it is,  im sure i was having the same issue with my ageia at one point.  im gonna have to dig deeper and see whats going on here.
> 
> I tried the 185.68 drivers with no luck,  theres no support for the 8800gts 320mb in that driver,  only the 512mb. It looks like im stuck with the 181.71 drivers.



Unless Nvidia removes the block on future driver releases, won't failure rates inevitably increase as the drivers required to do this become more and more dated? I ask this with the highest admiration for those amongst us who are persevering to get this to work, as we all know it can, and with utter disgust at Nvidia's marketing practices.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 15, 2010)

I havent read this yet but I have a feeling AMD's open source Bullet Physics is going to beat out NV's PhysX in the long run due to the fact it's FREE and easy to work with 


> *AMD and NVIDIA butt heads over physics!*
> http://www.atomicmpc.com.au/Feature/170767,amd-and-nvidia-butt-heads-over-physics.aspx/1
> *Exclusive: An Atomic talk with engineers from the world’s biggest graphics companies, as we find out whose API is top dog.*



ANy thoughts?


----------



## Wile E (Sep 15, 2010)

GPU physics on ATI/AMD gfx hardware = vaporware as far as I am concerned. They have been talking about it for years, but have yet to actually release anything. Besides, I'd rather they put their resources into making decent drivers first, then worry about a physics api.

And Physx doesn't cost devs to use either.


----------



## nt300 (Sep 16, 2010)

I like the open source physics instead by AMD. It also not nice for Nvidia to pay off game developers to force use PhysX and not allow ATI card holders to enjoy it also.


----------



## Hunt3r (Sep 17, 2010)

exixte yet this card somewhere in the world 
9800gx2 black edition?


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Sep 17, 2010)

Wile E said:


> GPU physics on ATI/AMD gfx hardware = vaporware as far as I am concerned. They have been talking about it for years, but have yet to actually release anything. Besides, I'd rather they put their resources into making decent drivers first, then worry about a physics api.
> 
> And Physx doesn't cost devs to use either.



thats my opinion as well. If ATI was interested in PhysX they would have done something by now, but their just now getting there drivers sorted out


----------



## Super XP (Sep 18, 2010)

Give it some time, once 2011 hits ATI's going to have some massive open sourse Physics competition for Nvidia


----------



## brandonwh64 (Sep 19, 2010)

This is an old thread LOL


----------



## Wile E (Sep 20, 2010)

Super XP said:


> Give it some time, once 2011 hits ATI's going to have some massive open sourse Physics competition for Nvidia



Yeah right. I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## Super XP (Sep 20, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yeah right. I'll believe it when I see it.


Well that is according to AMD's plan of attack for 2011 along with a lot of new game releases in 2011 supporting AMD's open Physics. I agree, I will believe when I see it


----------



## erocker (Sep 21, 2010)

Wile E said:


> Yeah right. I'll believe it when I see it.





Super XP said:


> Well that is according to AMD's plan of attack for 2011 along with a lot of new game releases in 2011 supporting AMD's open Physics. I agree, I will believe when I see it



Anyone remember this? PhysX founder leaves Nvidia for AMD

Somethings going to happen, hopefully sooner than later.. or never.


----------



## Scrizz (Sep 22, 2010)

most excellent.
now we wait.


----------

